
All Belgian residents issued with iodine tablets to protect against radiation - prostoalex
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/04/28/all-belgian-residents-issued-with-iodine-tablets-to-protect-agai/
======
PaulHoule
It strikes me that Iodine is not something you need to worry about from a
dirty bomb. If you cracked a nuclear reactor open and processed the fuel rods
right away you would get a lot of radioiodine, true, but the radiation would
kill you. By the time you could work with the materials, the iodine would be
decayed

Plutonium, Cesium and some Cobalt isotopes could be nicked, handled and
fabricated into a dirty bomb, but (i) iodine pills won't protect you, and (ii)
it's unlikely the radiation would be more harmful than the blast.

